

Substituting Information for Interaction - jcr
http://people.ischool.berkeley.edu/~glushko/glushko_files/SubstitutingInformationForInteraction.pdf

======
jcr
I submitted the original source, namely the actual paper that appeared in the
_Journal of Service Research_ and is presently locked behind an academic
publishing paywal (sigh) [1].

This is a quick description of the work:

<http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/newsandevents/news/20130225>

[1]
[http://jsr.sagepub.com/content/early/2012/10/29/109467051246...](http://jsr.sagepub.com/content/early/2012/10/29/1094670512463967)

